# how do I change google chrome icon?



## tilldeath (Mar 3, 2012)

I want to change the icon on the taskbar, I know how to change it in the properties but can't figure out how to add more icon options. For example if I made my own icon and wanted to use it in place of the chrome icon how would I do this?


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 3, 2012)

i hope this can help u tilldeath: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/28847/how-to-customize-your-windows-7-taskbar-icons-for-any-app/

just 2sec googling ^^


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 3, 2012)

There's a site I use that converts .png files to .ico files, but I forgot its name.  I'll get back to you on that (on mobile right now). It's important to use .png pictures because .bmp and .jpg don't support transparency (important if you want professional looking icons. 

EDIT: here we go... http://www.convertico.com/


----------



## tilldeath (Mar 4, 2012)

exactly the info I was looking for thx guys.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 4, 2012)

i use this program called ToYcon to convert png to ico and it can do other stuff aswell.


----------



## Hugh Tash (Oct 5, 2014)

If you want to change *Google Chrome *icon that is shown on the *Windows Taskbar* once *Google Chrome *is started, then you should follow this link:

http://superuser.com/questions/613851/is-it-possible-to-customize-taskbar-icons-if-so-how

The answer is given in comments: you need to change icons that are stored in *chrome.dll *using *Resource Tuner *(use Trial version) or *Resource Hacker *(free).

I've used *IcoFX* (Trial version) to generate various .ico icons.

Currently I'm running 4 separate instances of *Google Chrome* _v37.0.2062.124. _One instance is installed and three other instances of *Google Chrome *are *portable*, downloaded from:

http://portableapps.com/apps/internet/google_chrome_portable

Here's how my *Windows 7 Taskbar *looks like when all 4 instances of *Chrome *are opened:


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 5, 2014)

you can save a picture as bmp and then rename it to .ico :3


----------

